#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Instalando Firmware AProuter no Engenius ESR-1221

## usernet

Seguinte.... comprei 4 AP ENGENIUS ESR-1221 e como ele nao faz modo cliente resolvi colocar o firm da APROUTER e não obtive sucesso, inclusive ja tem um que esta travado depois das manobras que tentei fazer seguindo algumas orientações da net. Gostaria de pedir a ajuda dos nobres colegas, se possivel, com um passo a passo para instalar esse firm nesses APs. Desde ja agradeço a ajuda de todos.

----------


## lipeiori

Segue: MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

----------


## luizbe

link do firmware que funciona: http://www.aprouter.com.br/wireless_...t/file_378.bin

use o processo via TFTP.
você sabe fazer?

*1º baixe o programa tftp cliente da* *Weird Solutions TFTP Client 
**2º sete o IP do seu pc para 192.168.1.2
3º coloca la o arquivo e invez de download coloca upload na opção...*
*4º coloque pro ip 192.168.1.6 (ip padrão de upload de firmware)
5º espera carregar e pronto..
6 GERA A LINCENÇA (HIHIHIHI)*

*tenho cerca de 50 engenius nesse esquema..
sorte*

*ps¹: em anexo, foto do programa e como que fica..
outro detalhe, você tem que desligar o aparelho, manter o botao reset apertado, ligar o aparelho c/ reset apertado .. e depois aperta em "upload now"

Pronto.
*

----------


## Não Registrado

bem. fui atualizar o firmware do site da engenius. dai pra la o ele nao me deixa entra. mais sera que o ap bicho . vcs tem uma soluçao. sem ser a de compra outro.

----------


## nosf

Brother,

O equipamento possui um firmware, do fabricante, que possibilita a instalação do mesmo operando em modo cliente, nesta atualização do firmware pode ser escolhido entre as opções Client Bridge, Client Router, AP, Repeater,

Pode fazer o download no site da* Nova Network,* eles tem todo material e inclusive estão terminando o processo de homologação do produto.

Quanto à Instalação do aprouter, seguindo as informações anteriores vc conseguirá instalar o firmware normalmente com bom funcionamento, porém uma vez instalado o firmware de terceiros vc não conseguirá instalar novamente o firmware original, o que pode fazer perder a garantia de fabricação pois ela geralmente é dada sobre as condições de fábrica.

QQ coisa, posta ai.

Abs!

----------


## darlangomes

> Brother,
> 
> O equipamento possui um firmware, do fabricante, que possibilita a instalação do mesmo operando em modo cliente, nesta atualização do firmware pode ser escolhido entre as opções Client Bridge, Client Router, AP, Repeater,
> 
> Pode fazer o download no site da* Nova Network,* eles tem todo material e inclusive estão terminando o processo de homologação do produto.
> 
> Quanto à Instalação do aprouter, seguindo as informações anteriores vc conseguirá instalar o firmware normalmente com bom funcionamento, porém uma vez instalado o firmware de terceiros vc não conseguirá instalar novamente o firmware original, o que pode fazer perder a garantia de fabricação pois ela geralmente é dada sobre as condições de fábrica.
> 
> QQ coisa, posta ai.
> ...



brother esse firmware cliente que voce se refere ele tb tem pppoe???

----------


## lipeiori

> brother esse firmware cliente que voce se refere ele tb tem pppoe???


tem, é só pegar a versão *sem* SNMP.

----------


## Não Registrado

> tem, é só pegar a versão *sem* SNMP.


oi amigo nao encontrei voce poderia enviar o link..vlw...

----------


## darlangomes

> tem, é só pegar a versão *sem* SNMP.


ola amigo nao encontrei voce podeira colocar o linkl...vlw obrigado no site da nova network so tem um firmware...

----------


## funchh

vlw kra.. da certinho!!!

abraço




> link do firmware que funciona: http://www.aprouter.com.br/wireless_...t/file_378.bin
> 
> use o processo via TFTP.
> você sabe fazer?
> 
> *1º baixe o programa tftp cliente da* *Weird Solutions TFTP Client 
> **2º sete o IP do seu pc para 192.168.1.2
> 3º coloca la o arquivo e invez de download coloca upload na opção...*
> *4º coloque pro ip 192.168.1.6 (ip padrão de upload de firmware)
> ...

----------


## rafalinkinboy

alguem sabe onde eu posso encontrar o link da firmware do aprouter 7.3 que funcione no Engenius esr-1221??
pq ja baixei do link direto do site da aprouter mas nao pegou, pelo contrario, fez meu equipamento parar de responder as buscas de sinais wireless, retornei ao 6.1 pra poder voltar ao funcionamento, porém ele nao me habilita o recurso de limitar banda WAN por MAC, tenho mais de 3 PC's aqui e um deles é um laptop, queria limitar pra esses PC's e poder deixar a maior parte da banda de net reservada pra mim que utilizo mais pra pesquisas, porém quando testei no laptop nao limitou a net pra o mac do laptop, simplismente ficou com toda a net pra ele tbm!
será que poderiam me ajudar a encontrar o link da aprouter 7.3 pra esse equipamento ou algum outro firmware tbm que faça isso pra mim, pq nao vou utilizar mtos PC's mas infelizmente nao uso apenas um entao, vlws desde ja e agradeço a atenção que me deram pq ler isso tudo é bronk huashuas, vlws!
Boa noite e bom natal pra todos!

----------


## rafalinkinboy

alguem poderia ajudar nessa questão?? /\ ??

----------


## Não Registrado

iae pessoal
bom
sou totalmente noob em quesão de informática
pois bem
compre um router desse engenius 1221
porém não consigo sequer "entrar" nele
ta osso aqui
qdo consigo só se estou offline e ele não deixa eu mexer nas configurações só em alguns poucos
qdo eu conecto na net ele não abre nada
eu qria usar ele para poder conectar meu nintendo ds(jogar online) e futuramente conectar um notebook
mais não estou tendo sucesso
pelo que me falaram
(avisei que sou noob)
tem que colocar o cabo UPT no modem speed para o router na porta wan
ai coloca o cabo que conecta no pc em qualquer uma das portas lan
mias nada
e outra coisa
não aparece nada de rede wi-fi no pc
só rede local e nada mais

alguém pode ajudar um noob com esse assunto que tanto lhe deu dor de cabeça???

espero que dê para entender oq escrevi

^^

----------


## pedroorlando2004

Conheço este ap e uso nele firmware Krazer, no link: www.allearth.com.br - /downloads/firmware/ que além de ser gratuita é em portugues e tem inúmeras funções. fácil de atualizar. Verifique.

----------


## herman

pedroorlando2004 tudo blz?
Qual seria a versão correta pra eu baixar?




> Conheço este ap e uso nele firmware Krazer, no link: www.allearth.com.br - /downloads/firmware/ que além de ser gratuita é em portugues e tem inúmeras funções. fácil de atualizar. Verifique.

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

> link do firmware que funciona: http://www.aprouter.com.br/wireless_...t/file_378.bin
> 
> use o processo via TFTP.
> você sabe fazer?
> 
> *1º baixe o programa tftp cliente da* *Weird Solutions TFTP Client* 
> *2º sete o IP do seu pc para 192.168.1.2*
> *3º coloca la o arquivo e invez de download coloca upload na opção...*
> *4º coloque pro ip 192.168.1.6 (ip padrão de upload de firmware)*
> ...


Existe algum segredo para habilitar o modo tftp desse rádio? Já atualizei vários modelos de radios aqui e sempre muito tranquilo, agora, esse Engenius num vai nem com reza.
Tentei ativar o modo tftp ligando ele com o reset pressionado por 5 segundos e nada, tentei transferir conforme vc enssinou e tb nada, to pra ficar louco hehehehe Até tenho o fw dele que faz modo cliente mas é muito básico e eu gostaria de usar realmente o AP router.
Abraço

----------


## fabiotc

Boa tarde pessoal, me chamo Fábio e sou novo aqui no forum. Antes de mais gostaria de dizer que minha duvída eu já pesquisei em muitos lugares e não consegui uma solução, peço a ajuda de vocês para resolver o problema, somente costumo perguntar em último caso. Espero que possam ajudar.

Seguinte tenho um Engenius ESR-1221 a apenas 3 dias. Ele veio com AP Router e apensar de nunca ter falado nele eu sei que o mesmo não é o firmware original (pesquisei antes de mexer no aparelho). Bom, o "esperto" aqui, resolveu colocar o firmware original pela interface do AP router e lógico que deu pau, ele deu erro no carregamento do firmware original e perdeu o AP Router também.

Então pesquisando vi que deveria usar o TFTP e fazer upload do firmware no IP 192.168.1.6. Setei minha placa de rede para o IP 192.168.1.10, coloquei o cabo de rede na porta 1 da LAN e resetei o router (segura reset com ele desligado, liga ele e mantem seguro o reset de 5 a 10 segundos). Rodei o TFTP e cliquei em UPLOAD NOW, então é retornado a mensagem que não consegue achar o server.

Fiz esse procedimento para todas as portas inclusive a WAN e nada.

Aí vi num lugar dizendo que não poderia ser no windows 7, apenas no XP por causa do UAC, então pensquisei e vi que poderia fazer isso pelo prompt do DOS usando o TFTP nativo do windows 7, repeti o processo (tftp -i 192.168.1.6 PUT C:\firmware.bin) e também não deu em nada.

Bom já fiz tudo o que poderia fazer, acora apelo para a sabedoria de vocês para conseguir reviver meu router.

Quem puder me ajudar agradeço de coração.
Obrigado Fábio

----------


## herman

Fabiotc qual foi a versão do aprouter que ele veio? Você já deu um simples reset nele sem demorar 5 ou 10s? Faz isso. Tem um aplicativo chamado RTLAPConf que identifica o ip dos rádios que rodam com chips realtek e como o ESR usa o rtl8186 vc vai conseguir ver o ip e usar o tftp. Por sinal esse rádio é um senão tem boa recepção e joga o sinal show de bola, tenho um rodando show. Qualquer dúvida se não der certo, estamos a disposição para tentarmos resolver. Um abraço.

----------


## herman

Rafa a aprouter "amarrou" o firmware 7.3 na classe de mac dos rádios dele que é tipo: 00:12:0e:XX:XX:XX. Vc tem que mudar o mac do engenius para a classe deles.
Me manda um email que eu te passo por email o necessário pra vc realizar o procedimento.
Um abraço.

----------


## herman

Usa o RTLAPConf pra ver o ip dele e usa o tftp. Um abraço.

----------


## herman

Primeiro vc tem que dar um reset no rádio. É um buraquinho atrás do rádio, vc pode fazê-lo com um palito de dente ou com o bico de uma caneta. Fazendo isso ele vai voltar para configuração padrão. O ESR tem 5 portas se não me engano, uma wan e cinco lan, na porta wan vc vai ligar o teu modem e nas outras portas vc coloca outros micros cabeados. Detalhe: o teu modem tem que estar roteado.

----------


## [email protected]

Ola herman! Voce tá falando da v. 7.3 no ESR ou 6.1? 6.1 não tem problema, agora a 7.3 não estou conseguindo, Acabo de travar um wl5470 não sei o que fiz errado, consegui upar via web da 6.1 para 7.3 apos trocar mac para o mesmo do wr254hp que possuo, travou quando fui upar a licença 7.3 não rebootou mais. Agora estou com um esr1221 mas não quero perde-lo.

----------


## PauloCrusher

Fiz exatamente como esta ensinando aqui !
Só que depois q eu fiz isso ele não me deixa entrar em nada nem nas configurações dele,
como se tivesse "zerado" ele !!
Alguem pode me ajudar !??

Desesperado (rsrs)

qlq coisa me add [email protected]

----------


## elymaiads

ola amigos !

fui tentar mudar o FW do router braview modelo rw-11g-ntx, pelo fato q o dele de fabrica não opera modo cliente, no final das contas não entrou o novo FW , e agora ele não inicia a configuração normal , ja dei resert , ja li outro post parecido mais vi solução , então se alguem ja passou por isso ou tem uma solução para " ressucitar" meu router fico grato

----------


## cassoljunior

Ola Desculpe Não Sei Se Vou Ajudar Agora FAz Tempo Mas Se Vc Tiver Alguma Engenius ESR-1221 Que Deu PAu Algumas Engenius Nao Entran Em Modo TFTPSimplismente Ligando E Segurando 5 Segundos /10 Segundos, Algumas Temque Se Ligar Segurando O Reset E Fazer O TFTP Com O Reset Presionado Desde O Ligamento Somente Soltando Ele Após O Termino Do TFTP. Para Fazer O TFTP BAixe Um PRograma Pode Se Este Aqui Que Eu Uso - www.allearth.com.br - /downloads/firmware/tftpc_free/ - Abraço Espero Ter Ajudado

----------


## viperblack

> ola amigos !
> 
> fui tentar mudar o FW do router braview modelo rw-11g-ntx, pelo fato q o dele de fabrica não opera modo cliente, no final das contas não entrou o novo FW , e agora ele não inicia a configuração normal , ja dei resert , ja li outro post parecido mais vi solução , então se alguem ja passou por isso ou tem uma solução para " ressucitar" meu router fico grato


Consegui ressuscitar um utilizando o firmware deste site:
http://60.248.10.130:8000/Wireless_L...0A_FW_v1.2.rar
Observação: Pelo datasheet é que descobri que ele era WR1440A, iniciei o servidor tftp do "router" e descarreguei os 4 arquivos (1 ROM e 3 bins), quando descarregar alguns arquivos ele se reiniciará e aí vc terá de iniciar o servidor tftp de novo. E voilá! Volta a funcionar.
Para saber qual é o seu modelo utilize este datasheet:
http://60.248.10.130:8000/Wireless_L...WR1440A_DT.pdf

----------


## karlley007

Olá pessoal, eu fiz errado diferente do citado neste tópico, meu EnGenius estava blz com o firmware da Ap Router 7.3, ai inventei gerar uma outra licença para o MAC que estava pregado por baixo do Ap, MAC 00026F639E64, ai quando fiz o apload da nova licença o Ap não entrou mais, nem reseta, nem consegui envirar nada via TFTP, acho que perdi o aparelho, porque ele não responde mais, está apenas ligando normal, nem o wireless aprouter aparece.

se alguem tiver alguma dica

abraços...

----------


## cassoljunior

> Olá pessoal, eu fiz errado diferente do citado neste tópico, meu EnGenius estava blz com o firmware da Ap Router 7.3, ai inventei gerar uma outra licença para o MAC que estava pregado por baixo do Ap, MAC 00026F639E64, ai quando fiz o apload da nova licença o Ap não entrou mais, nem reseta, nem consegui envirar nada via TFTP, acho que perdi o aparelho, porque ele não responde mais, está apenas ligando normal, nem o wireless aprouter aparece.
> 
> se alguem tiver alguma dica
> 
> abraços...


Meu Amigo Sei Que Estmamos Aqui Para Ajudar, Mas Uma Perguntinha Retorica ( Se Tava Tudo Ok Porque Mecher ? Porque Trocar Licença ? Leu Alguma Coisa Antes De Mecher ? Existe Tanta Informação Disponivel Sobre O Assunto !!!!!!!!! ) Voltando hehehe Assim Você Deve Ter Travado O AP POr Causa Do Endereço MAC Pois Se Você Colocou O MAC Original Do Aparelho O Firmware 7.3 E Feito Para Rodar Somente Nos Aparelhos Da Aprouter !!!! Que Possuem MAC 00:12:0e:xx:xx:xx,
Mas Ele Deveria Estar Aceitando Você Jogar O Firmware Por TFTP!!! Existe Um Meio Se Ele Carregar O Arquivo TFTP. Me Manda Um Email [email protected] Pois Se Esplicar Aqui Fere As Regras Do Forum !!!!!

Ajudei Clica Na Estrelinha E Agradeçe

----------


## nonoque

O problema do firmw engenius é que não tem modo cliente. Mas no seu caso veio já o da ap router. 
Uma dica é não mexer no ap sem antena. Você pode mandar o circuíto de RF pro espaço fazendo isso. 
Mas se com os procedimentos básicos não funcionou aconteceu algo de errado com seu ap.

----------


## herman

Passa t eu email que eu te envio o step by step.

----------


## lesaohouse

oi amigos comprei uma engenius 1221, e fui atualizar via web para ap router 6.1 e travou tudo ja tendei todos os procedimentos aki descrito e nada, alguem pode ajudar email [email protected]

----------


## nonoque

Amigo, não tem segredo...

1 - Conecte seu pc no rádio utilizando a faixa 192.168.1.xxx (menos 192.168.1.6)
2 - Desligue o equipamento
3 - Ligue com o botão resset pressionado (ele estará preparado para receber o firmware)
4 - Utilize um programa cliente de TFTP e faça o upload do firmware para o ip 192.168.1.6
5 - Aguarde...
6 - Mude a faixa do pc para 192.168.2.xxx (menos 192.168.2.1)
7 - Acesse o rádio pelo ip 192.168.2.1

 :Top:

----------


## lesaohouse

brigado consegui arumar aki como vc disse e usando os arquivos que o amigo mandou 1 rom e mais 3 bin mandei os tres com reset presionado primeiro o rom e depois os outros 3 e funcionou blz

----------


## nonoque

Às ordens. Sempre que for útil agradeça. Abraço

----------


## nalered

> Fiz exatamente como esta ensinando aqui !
> Só que depois q eu fiz isso ele não me deixa entrar em nada nem nas configurações dele,
> como se tivesse "zerado" ele !!
> Alguem pode me ajudar !??
> 
> Desesperado (rsrs)
> 
> qlq coisa me add [email protected]





talvez vc precise usar o gerador de licensas, é só procurar por "APLicGen" no google, é um programinha bem simples que gera um .dat que vc upa no próprio firmware do rádio, em 'upload de licensa'.

----------


## whdantas

Luizbe, da um help O servidor 192.168.1.6 nao esta respondendo. Da uma outra luz.... pra baixa o firmware 378 bin

----------


## whdantas

Luizbe, da um help O servidor 192.168.1.6 nao esta respondendo. Da uma outra luz.... pra baixa o firmware 378 bin

----------

